# Do you call this a Turkish bed? and other jokes



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

When we were kids in Argentina we used to make the "turkish bed" (cama turca) for our maids...This is a bad joke, you have to make the bed all over again...

How do you make it?






Our big surprise was when one of the maids said nothing...she was used to sleep huddle up! No difference for her!

I guess I was a naughty kid...Were you?

:lol:

Martin


----------

